# Strachan Queens ???



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I would recommend Strachan's highly.. Super gentle, good producers, all around good bees... No experience with Koehnen's...


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Strachan 's have great queens and they are great to work with. The challenge is they are in high demand. I would highly recommend them. Do some research on the New World Carnolian.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JoshuaW (Feb 2, 2015)

Great queens! I like working my NWC hive more than the other two. Really gentle and very productive.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I placed an order with them last fall and found them to be very friendly and easy to work with. I ordered two NWC queens. Both looked good, were accepted fine, and made it through the winter, including one in a very small nuc that I made up ridiculously late in the fall. The bees are super gentle and built up very well. As far as honey goes, my Italian hives have been somewhat more productive for me so I will probably stick with them for now.

I ordered a few NWC queens from *another supplier* and received them several weeks ago. I am still trying to figure out where things stand with them but the acceptance rate looks low and I'm not at all happy with them.

If you're looking for NWC queens I would highly recommend Strachan.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

To a reply to all thanks. I have a Koehnen now and so far so good. Gentle and fast growing. I heard that strachan were in hi demand. If that's the case how can they supply so many. I actually found a apaiary that sells a few large name breeders and strachan is one if them. Only reason I'm going thru a middle man is shipping it's cheaper and shipping is about 1000 miles closer, maybe it makes a difference maybe not I don't know. Well from what you all said I think I'll get a couple and try them out in nucs. And all of you live in cold places like myself so that counts to me anyway. I get cold too. Thanks.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Billboard said:


> To a reply to all thanks. I have a Koehnen now and so far so good. Gentle and fast growing. I heard that strachan were in hi demand. If that's the case how can they supply so many. I actually found a apaiary that sells a few large name breeders and strachan is one if them. Only reason I'm going thru a middle man is shipping it's cheaper and shipping is about 1000 miles closer, maybe it makes a difference maybe not I don't know. Well from what you all said I think I'll get a couple and try them out in nucs. And all of you live in cold places like myself so that counts to me anyway. I get cold too. Thanks.


Who's the middle man if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> Who's the middle man if you don't mind me asking?


Queen right colonies out of Ohio here's a link https://shop.queenrightcolonies.com/Queen-Bees_c18.htm


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Can you not order from Strachans directly??... With those choices I'd put my $$ on Strachans...


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes you can prices are the same or more. Strachan charges $55 for shipping. I'd rather pay $8.50 and less stress on queen during shipping they are closer to me than strachan.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Your better getting queens direct from the producer as Brandy mentioned, even if it costs more. Your middleman is likely storing those queens in a queen bank. Less stress on the queens.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have a huge variety of genetics in my yard. Mostly mutts. The best producers I got came third-hand from Florida. A bee haver I was taking care of bought from David Burns. Might ask where he gets his from to make up the packages he sells. They are very good bees for me. 
Been breeding them with my mutts and they still make awesome patterns. I mean they lay the entire frame solid. Impressive. David Burns...Long Lane Honey Bee Farms...Fairmount, Illinois. Worth a shot on asking him where he gets his queens from. If you want I could make you a couple queens and have them bred in 3 weeks or so. It's quite a ways south of you to Champaign. I may be grafting some in a week or so. Post summer solstice bred queens are laying beasts. You could carry home cells, virgin queens, or wait til they get bred and start laying. 
AB


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

I ordered 5 this year. I lost 3 because of the issue I couldn't make the split strong enough. Got them after June 1, and I had been in hospital for 10 days and couldn't lift and manage my apairy. The 2 look good, and I may graft off of one for summer splits.


----------

